# Winter Clothing



## vertigo12369 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's starting to get cold here in MI! I froze my butt off this morning (43F) and need a wind/water proof, breathable jacket for my outer layer. Any suggestions?

I'm considering the North Face Apex Bionic Jacket seen here...
http://www.thenorthface.com/webapp/...bCat&parent_category_rn=11702&variationId=45L

and the Patagonia Wind Shield Jacket see here...
http://www.patagonia.com/web/us/pro....JACKETS.SOFT_SHELL&style_color=24980-155&ws=

Am I going to get two warm with these? Would it be better to buy a light windbreaker and just add more layers?

Thanks!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Light waterproof windbreaker and an athletic t-shirt is all I wear most of the winter. I put a long sleeve shirt on when it starts to get closer to 0 degrees F.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

vertigo12369 said:


> Am I going to get two warm with these? Would it be better to buy a light windbreaker and just add more layers?


I dunno- my preference is definitely for layers, though. I wear a light shell with one of various sweatshirts under it and keep regulating by opening and closing the zippers. I have quite a collection of cheap zip front sweatshirt-type jackets for different conditions and a polyprop long sleeved undershirt for a base layer, but it hasn`t gotten cold enough for the poly since I bought it. A lot of folks insist on armpit vents- I can see where they would be nice and would probably buy a shell like that if my commute were long enough to warrant buying the latest and greatest.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

Make sure there's lots of ventilation, I've found that pit zips aren't enough, I need a back vent too. My best jacket is waterproof, windproof and has pit zips and back vent, I wear it spring, winter and fall, just put more stuff on underneath it in the winter.


----------



## lablover (Mar 9, 2008)

*clothing*

light and layers work best. I use a baclava (sp?) on my head with a thin hat under my helmet. gloves with liners as appropriate and an initial thin layer of polypro under my outer garmets. It was in the high 30's here in Maine this morning and I still wore shorts but had a layer of polypro and a shell of a jacket (windproof/water resistant). I do get a little warm about 1/2 way through my 9 mile one way commute but I can let the clothes dry out during the day at work and then use whatever layers necessary during the afternoon commutes (the temps are usually 60's to low 70's). Overdressing is a killer and will make you sweat more which requires more hydration than normal. If your commute isn't too long you can try differnet variations. I would recommend arm and leg warmers, that way if it's cool in the am you wear them but in the afternoon you can put them in a pack for the next day. Come November, long tops and bottom both ways probably.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a good thread because for the first time, I will not be wearing a pullover, flannel, or other non-bike related clothing. Since this is the first time I'm winter riding, I'm wondering how to layer. I have lots of coolmax type baselayers, tees, and some windbreakers, so I'm wondering if that will be enough.

Hell, for all those winters, I looked like the Jackass guys trying to ride their freestyle BMX's and skateboards in the fatsuits.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm actually going to try to keep riding all winter this year. I'm good on the layering, but I have some problems. 

First, I'd like to know what is a good windproof/waterproof shell for the top layer. Anything specifically made for cycling?

Second, I've been making due with shorts and high socks because my track pants or sweats tangle in the front sprockets. Any idea how to keep my legs warm?

Finally, does anyone know a fairly cheap brand of winter cycling shoes. For most of the winter I'm fine with my regualr shoes but on the coldest, windiest days I'd like to have a pair of warm shoes that are spd compatible. Any suggestions?


----------



## lablover (Mar 9, 2008)

*winter clothing*

I have Lake winter cycling shoes I just got off e-bay for a huge bargain and I haven't had a chance to actually use them yet but soon enough. I've heard nothing but good from other people on the Lake winter shoes (spd compatible). I also have a shell from either pearl izumi or ? but it's indproof and water resistant but I use it as a top layer all year long. I may put some polypro turtleneck (zippered) then a fleece med weight vest, then the top layer of my windproof jacket. they do make winter weight cycling pants that work real well but I use summer or medium weight ones and may wear lightweight poly pants underneath without any chafing issues.


----------



## jelliott (Sep 30, 2006)

When it gets down around the freezing point I wear neoprene shoe covers over my regular cycling shoes, wool cycling socks, long sleeve wicking base layer, long sleeve jersey, windproof vest, cold weather tights, insulated gloves, neck tube, and head band or skull cap.
For days with more temperature fluctuation, I replace the tights with regular shorts and leg warmers, and the long sleeve base layer with a short sleeve plus arm wamers.
My eyes water bad in cold weather so I wear large coverage glasses.
A flexible layering system is the key. Resist the urge to overdress. You'll generate a surprising amount of heat after a couple of miles/kms. of riding.
Most running and xc ski clothing crosses over to cold weather cycling.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

It rains a lot here (Oregon) and I have a long commute so I invested in a really nice jacket. It's a Showers Pass made with eVent fabric. It is very breathable as well as having pit and back vents. The jacket construction is very basic but it works well. Pretty much completely waterproof but I don't sweat much in it either which is amazing for me. The temps are dropping into the low 40s here in the mornings too and I just put a long sleeve poly shirt on underneath so far. I'll probably start layering with fleece as it gets colder.

For my legs, I decided to try some of the Pearl Izumi Amfib tights. They are fleece lined neoprene on the front and fleece lined spandex on the back. A triathlete friend of mine tells me they keep you very warm and very dry. I haven't tried them yet...it hasn't been that cold. For the 40's days, a pair of regular Brooks running tights seem fine for me.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

jacket: there are plenty of cycling specific ones that probably fit a hell of alot better on bike than my marmot jacket. waterproofness should be good all around above a certain price range. just be sure to get water-repellant or water-proof. water-resistant wont help you much.

pants: craft. some other companys make good, lightly insulated, articulated cycling rain/snow pants, but these are the best i've seen.

shoes: lakes are great, as long as your leg outer layer covers the top of them in the rain. otherwise the rain water will run right down your leg and into the shoes. your feet will still be warm, mind you, but wet. 

layers: wool or synthetic. the key to keeping warm in really cold temps is having a windproof, water-repellant/proof outer layer with room to trap air between them and your skin. this can be achieved by multiple thin layers or a thin layer and a thicker one(like a sweater). 43 isn't really cold though. especially not for michigan.....


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Tweezak said:


> ...For my legs, I decided to try some of the Pearl Izumi Amfib tights. They are fleece lined neoprene on the front and fleece lined spandex on the back. A triathlete friend of mine tells me they keep you very warm and very dry. I haven't tried them yet...it hasn't been that cold. For the 40's days, a pair of regular Brooks running tights seem fine for me.


Last year I couldn't swallow the price tag of the Amphibs so I went with the Performance Triflex tights. Same fleece lined neoprene front and a fleece-lined lycra back and articulated knees. Good tights at a good price, i think I paid around $50.

They are warm though, I get cold easily and wear more than most and I cannot wear these above 40 degrees. With thin leg warmers underneath I've ridden in temps around 0.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

i have the apex bionic vest and LOVE it!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I wore my light, Louis Garneau jacket all last winter. I would wear short sleeve or long sleeve Nike Dri-Fit, Under Armour type shirts underneath depending on the temp. When it dipped into the teens or single digits, I'd wear a fleece. I think layers is the way to go. The jacket is the only cycling specific item I wore all winter. For pants I'd wear snug fitting warm-up pants and maybe tights or long underwear.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I am a big fan of smartwool. microweight in summer, lightweight in fall/spring, wear 1 micro + 1 light for deepest darkest winter (~2 wks maybe in the 20s around here). Also love my burley coat which is no longer made. Windproof, basically water proof, vented like there's no tomorrow (pitzips, backflap, yadda yadda). Remainders surface periodically but not always in the size/color you want. Worth it to keep looking though.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

For base layer i always ride Patagonia Capilene4. Its amazing. Breathable, warm as hell as long as you have outer layer protection (wind or water proof shell). My 260 Icebreaker is comfortable as hell, but it isnt quite as warm as the Cap4.

I also have a Mountain Hardare Windstopper Tech Jacket, and i love it. Its a perfect combo with the Cap4 for winter cycling. 100% GORE Windproof yet breathable and light. For waterproof, i have a Marmot Precip jkt. Packs up super small, is very light weight, and convenient.

For bottoms, i just wear normal pants with some Icebreaker 200 100% Merino wool "long underwear"


KEY TIPS for staying warm and dry: STAY AWAY FROM SPANDEX AND COTTON. If you can avoid it at all, try to keep spandex and cotton off of your skin. It doesnt breathe very well, and traps/retains moisture.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I thin kit is going to depend on how long your ride is, whether you are going to shower before work and the weather. I live in Oregon, so I get a lot of rain and not much in terms of cold. I'm also a student, so I my job doesn't require me looking particular awesome, nor do classes, but I try to look fairly presentable. Since I don't have a locker this is what I do:

I wear these over my shoes. They were plenty warm and waterproof. Get to school, take them off and I'm walking around in my casual shoes. I wear an REI Taku jacket I got for really cheap on REI Outlet. It is waterproof, and while not cycling specific, it packs down well and can be used for anything. I bought some 20 dollar waterproof pants from a sports store and I'm as waterproof as I can get and usually I have decent temperature regulation, but I only do 4-8 miles one way for the commute. However, all I have to do is arrive five minutes early and throw everything into my bag. I wear a t-shirt and a long sleeve plus the Taku jacket and I'm gold all year round and half of my commute is after midnight.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Gotta say I was curious about this thread....just went riding in Phoenix and it's 90 degrees. But I will take your comments into consideration when january rolls around and it dips down into the 40's.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

vertigo12369 said:


> It's starting to get cold here in MI! I froze my butt off this morning (43F) and need a wind/water proof, breathable jacket for my outer layer. Any suggestions?


For right now just head over to JC Penney's and get one of their cheap (I think it's the Spirit or Athletic line) wind jackets. $15 and plenty for right now. I hear you about the temp here in MI. I had to don the coat for the first time last week. Bummer!


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Patagonia > North Face

I work in an Outdoor Gear Specialty store that sells Patagonia, Mountain Hardware, North Face, and Marmot etc.... 

And i personally would take a Patagonia piece over any of the other companies any day of the week. I love the fit, function, and class of the Patagonia pieces.

Patagonia FTW.


----------



## vertigo12369 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, turns out the North Face jacket was on sale (20% off at Moosejaw FTW). So I will be using that as my outer layer with various levels of Capilene underneath. Looks like I will get to use it on Monday (44F)!.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

MI getting cold?? What part are you in...lol...anyway I'm in Flint. When it starts to get real cold, I go with layers. A good with a drywick shirt, micorfleece vest then a windstopper jacket. If that doesn't do it, I always have a full sleeved fleece jacket in the trunk bag. For the legs, I picked up a couple pair of CW-X compression pants at a runners store having end of the season sale last year. They work great at wicking. Then over them I wear a pair of Bellweather micro fleece, over that, just a windproof shell. Foot wear, thermal/wool socks, winter booties (with toe caps if real cold) then my Lake Sandals..yeah, I ride with sandals year round, hence the toe caps. For the head, a micor fleece beenie, covering the ears or a full face fleece ski mask...it's a big hit here in Flint. Then for the hands, a pair of micro windstop gloves. I have been considering lobsterclaws, but just haven't got around to ordering. When it get's icey, I lose my ritchy speedmax and slow down with my Nokian W240's.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Also here in Michigan(Bay City/Saginaw/Midland area). I'm on the chunky side(still) and don't really think I'm a tights person right now. What do you recommend for bottoms for warmth that aren's tights???


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Ahh, yes....the memories of suburban Detroit winter commuting..... my commute was short (5 miles each way) when we lived up there, so I wasn't too high tech about it - but I'll never forget how miserable it was, especially after a snow  Winter down here outside o' Knoxville TN is far easier on the body...AND the bike


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

trek7100 said:


> Also here in Michigan(Bay City/Saginaw/Midland area). I'm on the chunky side(still) and don't really think I'm a tights person right now. What do you recommend for bottoms for warmth that aren's tights???


If it ever gets cold enough, I put long underwear on underneath my regular pants.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

Rode all winter long last year. Rode to work. Rode to get groceries. I

I go with a 2 layer system up to 20°F. Wool base layer and a windproof (or wind/waterproof layer if it is raining). My outer layer is a windproof XC sk jacket from REI for dry days, and a Marmot Precip Jacket for wet days. My base layer is an old merino wool shirt, or Craft baselayers. I always were a beanie.

When the temps dive below 20°F, I wear a North Face Mountain Jacket and a thicker wool laye, or a 100 wt. fleece long sleeve shirt. My shell pants are Patagonia Rain Shadow pants and I wear a thin pair of fleece or wool pants underneath. I am on my third season on the Patagonia pants. 

I know the stuff sounds expensive, but I used to suffer like Fuelish did on my 4 mile commute. And when I see cost in terms of tanks of gas...i.e. the Rain Shadow's are a 2 tank of gas cost...things appear cheaper. And unlike gasoline, I get to keep the pants for at least 3 years. Hope that made sense.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

trek7100 said:


> Also here in Michigan(Bay City/Saginaw/Midland area). I'm on the chunky side(still) and don't really think I'm a tights person right now. What do you recommend for bottoms for warmth that aren's tights???


Trek, I go with the tights/compresion pants just because it gives a great insulating barrier and wicks away any sweat.. Before I got them, I used plain jane long johns. I'd look for a pair with out cotton. Just keep in mind, during the winter COTTON KILLS. It holds the moisture against your skin and draws the heat away from you. Polyesters generally wick the moisture away, thus you retain your heat.
So that's why I go, base layer as a wicking layer, then an insulator with a wind barrier.


----------



## thatkatmat (Jul 26, 2008)

First post here, but wanted to say this has been a great help to me. So, layer up and use the zippers if I get too hot. I'm in Seattle and started using a Novarra (goretex like) windproof/rainproof jacket and some illuminite pants. Both are really great and keep me dry and breathe very nicely. Was just wondering what to layer with under them as it gets colder. Sounds like dri tech type, no cotton is the preferred method huh?
Thanks for all the great info everyone.


----------



## analoguekid (Apr 19, 2008)

[ What do you recommend for bottoms for warmth that aren's tights???]

get the insulated tights and wear a pair of cargo shorts over the top of them...you get the wicking and warmth without any extra friction on your skin. Plus, you can use the cargo pockets for your extra stuff that you want to have close at hand...and children won't run away screaming....:yikes:


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Icebreaker 200 bottoms (100% Merino Wool). Thats what i wear, and i love them


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the SportHill XC pants??

You can see them here. http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/sporthill.asp

I have no affiliation with Peter White. Just using the link.

Thanks


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Chris V. said:


> Anyone have experience with the SportHill XC pants??
> 
> You can see them here. http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/sporthill.asp
> 
> ...


Not exactly but similar (Sugoi subzero running pants), and yes they are quite good for anything other than rain.

And for the people that don't want to wear tights, the running pants style tend to be a loose fit except at the ankles, so I find them quite comfortable to ride in.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear a regular jersey under a columbia softshell jacket, a full face balaclava, gore windstopper gloves, sugoi sub-zero tights, bellweather aqua-no rain pants, and neoprene socks. Good do go down to low single digits. I throw on my snowboarding glove shells below about 5 degrees.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

trek7100 said:


> Also here in Michigan(Bay City/Saginaw/Midland area). I'm on the chunky side(still) and don't really think I'm a tights person right now. What do you recommend for bottoms for warmth that aren's tights???


Actually, wear tights. However, an interesting combo I stumbled on last year was to put sweats over the tights. It turned out that this was one of the warmest combos I've ever felt. Better than straight tights, and actually better than windproof (CRAFT Windstopper) tights. The nice thing is that most of the insulation comes from the tights while the sweats kept the warmth in. It also didn't matter if the sweats got wet or not in the snow and ice, they just weren't in contact with the tights enough to draw out the warmth. Keep in mind that I don't wear anything else cotton based - I go with wool and synthetic (poly) clothing.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> MI getting cold?? What part are you in...lol...anyway I'm in Flint. When it starts to get real cold, I go with layers. A good with a drywick shirt, micorfleece vest then a windstopper jacket. If that doesn't do it, I always have a full sleeved fleece jacket in the trunk bag. For the legs, I picked up a couple pair of CW-X compression pants at a runners store having end of the season sale last year. They work great at wicking. Then over them I wear a pair of Bellweather micro fleece, over that, just a windproof shell. Foot wear, thermal/wool socks, winter booties (with toe caps if real cold) then my Lake Sandals..yeah, I ride with sandals year round, hence the toe caps. For the head, a micor fleece beenie, covering the ears or a full face fleece ski mask...it's a big hit here in Flint. Then for the hands, a pair of micro windstop gloves. I have been considering lobsterclaws, but just haven't got around to ordering. When it get's icey, I lose my ritchy speedmax and slow down with my Nokian W240's.


Kzoo. Oh, and I meant a light spring jacket when I wrote my original reply - not the windbreaker I suggested. What can I say, I hate being even a little chilly (yet I'm in Michigan  ). What winter booties do you use? The type that go over shoes or the SEAL waterproof type socks? I actually got Lake Sandals to try out as my feet just get waaaayyy to cold beyond three hours in the saddle - no matter the sock and with Lake winter boots. I heard about how people in cold and rainy rides where sandals with waterproof/windproof insulating socks so I'm going to try the combo to see how I can stand it.


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

For the face, the Seirus Combo Scarf is absolutely, positively perfect. WAY better than any balaclava.










OBTW, heed the washing instructions for all your wicking base layers. Do* NOT *use fabric softener on any of them -- they will wind up repelling water instead of drawing it through.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

jabpn said:


> Kzoo. Oh, and I meant a light spring jacket when I wrote my original reply - not the windbreaker I suggested. What can I say, I hate being even a little chilly (yet I'm in Michigan  ). What winter booties do you use? The type that go over shoes or the SEAL waterproof type socks? I actually got Lake Sandals to try out as my feet just get waaaayyy to cold beyond three hours in the saddle - no matter the sock and with Lake winter boots. I heard about how people in cold and rainy rides where sandals with waterproof/windproof insulating socks so I'm going to try the combo to see how I can stand it.


I have a limited experience with the scuba diving style socks. My wife bought me a pair and I have worn them a few times. I sweat in them and they make my feet fell all slimey.. I have too considered sandals for the winter. I was thinking about a silk or poly inner sock with 1-3 pairs of thick wool socks. If wind blockage is a must, then I guess I would go with some sort of gortex sock or cover if this sort of thing can be found (I have not researched gortex socks or gortex shoe covers).

Or, you could just take off the clip in pedals and ride regular winter hiking boots. A good hunting/hiking waterproof boot with say 1000-2000 grams of insulate will keep your feet warm for hours.

I hope that helps out.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

jabpn said:


> Kzoo. Oh, and I meant a light spring jacket when I wrote my original reply - not the windbreaker I suggested. What can I say, I hate being even a little chilly (yet I'm in Michigan  ). What winter booties do you use? The type that go over shoes or the SEAL waterproof type socks? I actually got Lake Sandals to try out as my feet just get waaaayyy to cold beyond three hours in the saddle - no matter the sock and with Lake winter boots. I heard about how people in cold and rainy rides where sandals with waterproof/windproof insulating socks so I'm going to try the combo to see how I can stand it.


After a few minutes of research it looks here are a couple of options.

http://www.windstopper.com/remote/Satellite/men/footwear/boots/3/1/1217494788756

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0005228810873a.shtml#customer-product-reviews

Again, I have NO affiliation with either company.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

For my rainy winters, footwear is more about drainage than insulation. I like these mesh upper mtn bike shoes. They don't fill w/ water, and if I take the insole out when I get to work, they are very likely to have dried out by quitting time. Light wool socks are great for summer, and then thicker ones for winter.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

striegel said:


> For the face, the Seirus Combo Scarf is absolutely, positively perfect. WAY better than any balaclava.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started using one of those (not sure the brand) last winter, with goggles and snowboard helmet, for the really cold days. No other way to ride and survive the < -30C days we had.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ not the ticket for me. I use a pretty thin balaclava. I tried one in that style and didn't like it. With the balaclava, you get full head coverage like a beanie, as well as neck/face coverage if you want it. When it's really cold, I breathe in through my nose (the only thing sticking out of the balaclava) and out through my mouth...the warm breath inside the balaclava helps warm my whole head/ears, and because I use a thin balaclava, it doesn't turn into a frozen ice sheet...the air escapes before the moisture has a chance to freeze. the thicker ones become a frozen shield that won't let you breathe in really cold temps. When it's a little warmer (maybe 20 degrees and up) I pull it down so my whole face is stickng out, but I still have complete head and neck coverage. 

I'm convinced that people who hate the 'clava have just tried ones that are way too thick for such an active/aerobic activity. 

My coldest commutes are 3-5 degrees F, by the way.


----------



## striegel (Dec 24, 2007)

*You don't know THIS mask*



CommuterBoy said:


> ^^ not the ticket for me. I use a pretty thin balaclava. I tried one in that style and didn't like it. With the balaclava, you get full head coverage like a beanie, as well as neck/face coverage if you want it. When it's really cold, I breathe in through my nose (the only thing sticking out of the balaclava) and out through my mouth...the warm breath inside the balaclava helps warm my whole head/ears, and because I use a thin balaclava, it doesn't turn into a frozen ice sheet...the air escapes before the moisture has a chance to freeze. the thicker ones become a frozen shield that won't let you breathe in really cold temps. When it's a little warmer (maybe 20 degrees and up) I pull it down so my whole face is stickng out, but I still have complete head and neck coverage.
> 
> I'm convinced that people who hate the 'clava have just tried ones that are way too thick for such an active/aerobic activity.
> 
> My coldest commutes are 3-5 degrees F, by the way.


The picture doesn't show it well, but the area in front of the mouth of the Seirus mask is perforated so your breath exits even better than through a thin balaclava. They actually have a patent for this garment (5214804).

My chief complaint with balaclavas has always been how they brush against my ears when I turn my head. But they also still trap too much of my breath and fog up my glasses or goggles.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

HardyWeinberg said:


> For my rainy winters, footwear is more about drainage than insulation. I like these mesh upper mtn bike shoes. They don't fill w/ water, and if I take the insole out when I get to work, they are very likely to have dried out by quitting time. Light wool socks are great for summer, and then thicker ones for winter.


You could get some neoprene booties to keep the rain out of your MTB shoes, way warmer than wet feet...


----------



## silverwolff (Jun 15, 2008)

*How are Under armour clothes for winter riding?*

Is anybody using UA stuff for riding? I want to keep riding buts it's getting a bit chilly for shorts and I hate wearing jeans when riding.

silverwolff


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont like UA at all. They have a higher concentration of Spandex, because of this, they will not wick moisture as efficiently, and the spandex will retain more water, therefore keeping you colder in the winter, and hotter in the sumemr. (the opposite of what you want).

Look into some pieces by Patagonia or Icebreaker Merino Wool.

I'd personally reccomend the R1 Pants or the Capilene 4 pants.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I think riding in jeans sucks too. I`m sure the schnazzy stuff works great, but you can get by fine for a lot less especially if you don`t do a whole lot of winter riding. I have one pair of flimsy nylon pants as a first step above shorts, then a pair of relatively baggy polyester "old geezer" pants (both from my favorite thrift store), then I go to long johns in combo with the geezer pants. I`m good down to about zero F for my 15 to 20 minute commute. The main thing is to stay away from cotton, next (for me) is to find a balance between restrictive and so baggy it starts to get caught on stuff.


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

The Apex is my favorite light jacket. It's not totally wind proof and it's not too breathable. I don't get it either. It's almost like neoprene. But it'll be perfect for 40-60* rides. There's velco around the wrist to keep the cold wind out which helps too.

I also like wearing a sweat wicking shirt like Under Armor and a cozy yet quick dry Capilene 4 crew shirt and top it off with a windbreaker.

BTW, www.rei-outlet.com always has good deals.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

jabpn said:


> Kzoo. Oh, and I meant a light spring jacket when I wrote my original reply - not the windbreaker I suggested. What can I say, I hate being even a little chilly (yet I'm in Michigan  ). What winter booties do you use? The type that go over shoes or the SEAL waterproof type socks? I actually got Lake Sandals to try out as my feet just get waaaayyy to cold beyond three hours in the saddle - no matter the sock and with Lake winter boots. I heard about how people in cold and rainy rides where sandals with waterproof/windproof insulating socks so I'm going to try the combo to see how I can stand it.


KZOO...next you're going to tell me you're a Bronco...anyway, us Chips or some of us, lived for winter riding.

I bought a pair of micro fleece lined HIND booties 2 years ago. (I originally ordered Performance Winter booties, but they were out of stock...VERY good reviews on the performance booties) They are actually made to go over a shoe, but I bought them sized to fit my foot, rather than over the shoe...I think they are MED. I also forgot to say in my original post, that on slushy wet days, I do wear a neoprene/micorfleece lined sock made by Remington. Then I also roll with tootsie warmers, which are just toe caps. Yeah, I hate cold feet, but when I layer up with my gear, all the neoprene provides wind barrier and the layers of fleece and wool provide the wick and warmth.


----------



## ougeta (Jun 17, 2008)

Dearborn over here, Sub of detroit.... and today was beautiful.... was able to get out on the trails today, thank GOD....

Any of you Michiganders ride the trail in the winter? whats open?
Sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## vertigo12369 (Jul 16, 2008)

So based on some experimentation this week...

For 40 degree weather...
Apex jacket & Capilene 1 base
REI wind pants & shorts
Wool hat

I was definitely getting warm near the end of my ~7 mile ride so I was full vent. That combo might be good down to 30, but maybe with some long Capilene 1 bottoms in place of the shorts.

As for MI trails, I thought Maybury was open year round, but that's a little ways from Dearborn. Its a nice trip for me (Canton, MI).


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I did not read every post but something warm on your head makes the biggest difference to me. Layers work great when not overdone. Then invest in a good jacket like you are looking at, but why not just look at a jacket made specifically for cycling? They will be just as warm and cost about the same.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

How about waterproof backpacks? I bring a change of clothes/shoes to work and often forget to pre-position them the day before. Currently I wrap the in a plastic garbage bag before putting them into my pack, but I was thinking of looking into a waterproof pack that would work well for commuting. Recommendations?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Look into something by Arcteryx, but really, you could just get a Osprey Kestrel and a small pack cover.

Or a Deuter day pack, they usually have built in pack covers


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

woodway said:


> How about waterproof backpacks? I bring a change of clothes/shoes to work and often forget to pre-position them the day before. Currently I wrap the in a plastic garbage bag before putting them into my pack, but I was thinking of looking into a waterproof pack that would work well for commuting. Recommendations?


I have a Chrome messenger bag and it is waterproof. If messenger bags are not your thing, then they have nice back packs as well. The quality is very good. I have wrecked mine numerous times and it only needed mending once (which I had done locally due to low cost and quick turn around time). I put the pack through hell everyday. I use it for carrying heavy loads of school books for my college education, and clothes, food and whatever else will fit inside the bag. The only complaint I could have would be that messenger packs put all the weight on one shoulder. So, if I buy another bag, it WILL be chrome and it will probably be a back pack.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

woodway said:


> How about waterproof backpacks? I bring a change of clothes/shoes to work and often forget to pre-position them the day before. Currently I wrap the in a plastic garbage bag before putting them into my pack, but I was thinking of looking into a waterproof pack that would work well for commuting. Recommendations?


ortlieb backpack style rolltop bags are gonna be your best bet. personally, i would still put em in a plastic bag though, just to be certain they'll be dry when i arrive at work.


----------



## mountainbiker2911 (Jul 8, 2008)

I went on a ride today, and I was freezing! It was about 35 degrees and REALLy windy. Anyway, the top half of my body was pretty warm. I wore one of those under armour thermal shirts, a thermal jersey, then a biking specific thermal jacket. The bottom part of my body was freezing! I wore my biking spandex and leg warmers. The area around my crotch and quads was totally freezing haha. What do you recommend wearing to keep that area of my bod warm? 

thanks


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

mountainbiker2911 said:


> I went on a ride today, and I was freezing! It was about 35 degrees and REALLy windy. Anyway, the top half of my body was pretty warm. I wore one of those under armour thermal shirts, a thermal jersey, then a biking specific thermal jacket. The bottom part of my body was freezing! I wore my biking spandex and leg warmers. The area around my crotch and quads was totally freezing haha. What do you recommend wearing to keep that area of my bod warm?
> 
> thanks


I wear Mountain Bike shorts over the top of smartwool long johns. Looks dorky as hell, but I don't care because the twinkie and ho-ho's are nice and warm. :thumbsup:


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

mountainbiker2911 said:


> I went on a ride today, and I was freezing! It was about 35 degrees and REALLy windy. Anyway, the top half of my body was pretty warm. I wore one of those under armour thermal shirts, a thermal jersey, then a biking specific thermal jacket. The bottom part of my body was freezing! I wore my biking spandex and leg warmers. The area around my crotch and quads was totally freezing haha. What do you recommend wearing to keep that area of my bod warm?
> 
> thanks


You can get tights with windproof fronts for cold weather riding. Here's an example:
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302692411&bmUID=1228245781063


----------

